# The Pose-N-Stay in skeleton is back at costco for 2013 !



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great, thanks for the heads up BobbyA. Definitely want to get the word out to members here.

BTW FearingtonHouse started a thread under Props about this as well -- http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...y-july-10th-but-guess-who-had-what-today.html -- that if we can all try to post to I think we will minimize confusion of which stores have them currently and get these into more members hands as a result. No one wants to miss out on these guys especially if ou missed them last year. I've already seen a few threads about them on the Forum and will try to post this same message there.


----------



## Mr. Domino (Jul 20, 2013)

wish bj's had these or there was a Costco near here


----------

